
Congress Still Has No Idea How Much the NSA Spies on Americans - j_baker
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2014/10/congress-still-has-now-idea-how-much-the-nsa-spies-on-americans/382114/
======
spacefight
It's not only that congress has no clue - the whole world has no clue at all.
Not even allies, partners or whatever some states on earth are called these
days. No one. And this is a shame.

